# Droid X, Wired Xbox Controller, Onlive and HDMI out



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

So, I just got my friend's old Droid X and am wondering if this idea would work: Connecting DX to TV with HDMI out, attaching wired Xbox 360 controller using Micro OTG cable, and using all that to play onlive on my big screen tv.

Anyone know if the Droid X will recognize the Xbox 360 controller natively? I will test it when I get home, but I'm at work and curious.

Assuming the controller works, I think the real limiting factor here will be the battery. Not sure how long that little battery can handle a constantly active wireless connection with the screen on while transmitting to HDMI (does the screen stay on when using HDMI out?).


----------



## lilxman (Jun 16, 2011)

It recognizes the ps3 controller so might be hope

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I believe the screen can be turned off while doing HDMI Out. However Make sure you don't have any screen off profiles set in SetCPU or similar app because then playback may get choppy as a result of the decrease in CPU speed.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

It will a Wii remote .. I played Mario in a Nintendo emulator back a few months ago

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

